# Hiya!



## obregon562 (Nov 3, 2007)

Hi all!

Im new here...have some mantids (duh) and Mr. Yen Saw told me to check this place out...so i did!

I have some sheild mantis', some asian giants, and other beginner-intermediate mantids. I just got into this hobby, and am currently doing it with carnivorous plants! great combo...

ANYWAY, my name is Frankie, and im glad to be here! im always looking for free stuff, albeit used, damaged, etc...

oh. and please check out my up-and-coming buisness, coastalcarnivores.com! we will have mantids soon!

Thanks guys!

Frankie


----------



## robo mantis (Nov 3, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Nov 3, 2007)

Welcome, your already scaring me Frankie, that's my brother's name


----------



## Andrew (Nov 3, 2007)

Frankie, welcome! I think we traded some CP's before! I think I sent you that nepenthes spectabilis because it wouldn't pitcher for me.

You may recognize me better as AlbinoJounin.


----------



## Malnra (Nov 3, 2007)

welcome to the forum. i look forward to seeing pics of your pets


----------



## Rick (Nov 3, 2007)

Welcome. Free stuff huh?


----------



## andy hood (Nov 3, 2007)

hello and welcome to the forum frankie


----------



## obregon562 (Nov 3, 2007)

thanks guys!

yes, i'll take free stuff if you _really_ need to get rid of it...im nice like that...  

and i hope i can post pics of all my babies eventually too! i've never been good with pics... &lt;_&lt; 

and hi Andrew! nice to see some familiar faces!


----------



## Mantida (Nov 3, 2007)

Welcome!

I love the introduction to your website. Very catchy and cool looking.


----------

